# New York/ Nassau Subs



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

Possibly getting a large account with 6 large commercials, wanting to know who's out there, available, and interested in work- should I win the bid...

Feel free to email me, at [email protected]

Let me know your equipment, rate desired and what town/county you're out of...

Thanks very much all for reading this...


----------

